# Another CCW Laws Web Site



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks like it just got off the ground, a lot of missing info right now.

http://usacarry.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=36


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

